# .



## Pleasedelete (Nov 16, 2016)

Please Note: Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We strongly advise you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature and do not do so without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi TasmineJamara, 
I took both at the same time (maca in a smoothie and vitex as drops), and have had no negative side-effects. I was ovulating with 25 day cycles and endo.


----------

